# Do you send gear to your home address?



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

We all have options to consider when purchasing our gear.  Most board conversations seem to revolve around compounds, how long to run them, which lab, etc.

I am curious to hear from the membership if you have your gear from UGL’s sent directly to your home address.  I have been doing that for 18 months with my TRT regimen and never give it a second thought.

Now with my pending Primo cycle I am wondering what the experienced guys (and gals) do.  Would it be better to have it sent to my home address?  Or, are the better options?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 27, 2012)

If you use fake info wrong info you put everyone at risk you need it sent to where you expect it, some people are stupid and use vacant home adresses or their neighbors and that is plain dumb and selfish putting source at risk.

Best to have it sent to you at your address then nobody else ends up with a pack they can and will open!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 27, 2012)

Yessir to my doorstep


----------



## chicken wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup straight to me.


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

To my home


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2012)

right next to the water bill


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 28, 2012)

To my house or to my business address. I"ve shifted to using my business address so that i can get the packages as they arrive.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 28, 2012)

10-4!  Thanks everyone for your direct responses.


----------



## Jada (Aug 28, 2012)

To my crib


----------



## Milo (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I do also.


----------



## BBE (Aug 28, 2012)

yep, my house or my business.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

To the house with the wifes name, just in case the 5.0 comes she gets locked upp...


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2012)

yup...........


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> To the house with the wifes name, just in case the 5.0 comes she gets locked upp...


Lol you can't be serious lol but damn that is funny!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 28, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Lol you can't be serious lol but damn that is funny!


Must have learned that move from ronus.


----------



## beasto (Aug 28, 2012)

I think you only see idiots on documentaries using vacant houses or their neighbors shit lol I know I seen it on Drugs Inc, when they were showing that fake cocaine and meth bullshit. But those guys are PURE MORONS!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> right next to the water bill



Lmao!!!!! and beside the electric bill,rent bill,playboy mag


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 28, 2012)

I send it to my neighbors house. He is a great big swole up  mofo and I figure if I ever find a reliable source (they never seem to send my packs) then when he finnaly does get one, he can safe guard it. 

He's huge... natty too.... he even said so. Now if I can just get someone to send the gear after I pay them........8-l


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 28, 2012)

I send it to my home address also. I don't get much at once so I have no worries since it is a small package and doesn't look suspicious.


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 28, 2012)

My buddies get it sent to their houses.  I got a letter, so I try not to get it sent here anymore.  My one buddy got popped because he ordered so much that it didn't fit in his PO box.  I'm not sure if that's what caused them to see what it was or not, but I know he did a little under a year for it.  I think if you are ordering for personal use it wouldn't be too much of an issue, but then again I don't want the chance to find out either.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

my place..


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 28, 2012)

No I have someone else mail them to me.


----------



## Rosco FleX (Aug 31, 2012)

Straight to my moms house. She wonders why I visit so often.


----------



## R1rider (Sep 1, 2012)

my po box. i use to have it shipped to my house till i got a letter


----------



## tanuki (Sep 1, 2012)

Domestically to da house. USPS can't do anything without probable cause which usually means a snitch or a dog. They don't waste their time training dogs to sniff.

Will never buy intl' again so no worries there. Customs and open your stuff freely because it's technically in limbo.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent to my house. The only worry i have is these are glass vails and wonder what would happen if they broke during mailing. anyone had this happen?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

A sponsor at another board sent me some prohormones a couple of months ago (a prize for a contest that I won) but ... I got a seizure letter.  That was scary (I can't afford to have my address flagged).


----------



## Zeek (Sep 2, 2012)

I used to have everything sent here to me, no seized packs in several years!  Now under pnealty of  death by my wife they will go elsewhere


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 2, 2012)

millgirl said:


> A sponsor at another board sent me some prohormones a couple of months ago (a prize for a contest that I won) but ... I got a seizure letter.  That was scary (I can't afford to have my address flagged).



I didn't think prohormones were even illegal. WTF? That super sucks.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Please keep us posted with alternatives.  For now I am sending directly, but I am open to other strategies.



Ezekiel said:


> I used to have everything sent here to me, no seized packs in several years!  Now under pnealty of  death by my wife they will go elsewhere


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

I get my stuff sent to my house no problems at all....


----------



## Trust (Sep 3, 2012)

I have it sent to my place, i dont give a f**k... I dont order too much at once...worse that can happen is they take it....


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent to my house every time.  You can rent a PO box if you are trippin.  but I havent had any problems so far


----------



## tanuki (Sep 17, 2012)

What I've learned from the bust of Lexx labs is your source better be using real address. As long as it's real and associated with a real business it shouldn't raise suspicions. Also apparently you can't mail with sequential tracking numbers from different post offices. This was mailed express.

Hopefully your source never gives the pigs probable cause.


----------



## tenderloinz (Aug 15, 2018)

With all the many different brands and items always in stock I never have to wait for them to re stock inventory so whenever I need anything for my prep naps always has what I need just picked up aldactone and some halotest what a great combo so far feeling done great effects
*Communication & Ordering process

The customer service is great always within minutes of a question I receive an update and status without any hesitation
Delivery (T/A) & Packaging

Fast and efficient never had any issues in regards to a withhold of any of my shipment the packaging is discreet and always in good criteria no damages or broken tabs or vials
Items ordered

Halo test , aldactone , t3, Winnie , prop
Product effectivenes and experience

2 weeks in and what a difference in dryness best I looked on any of my competition preps
Additional commentary

Naps has all the brands and items your looking for I definitely would try them first before any other site great service and quality*


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 15, 2018)

oh cool another naps fag trying to push thier garbage shit


----------



## Elivo (Aug 15, 2018)

****s sake didnt he get banned for that crap alreay?  GO AWAY SHILL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2018)

Pikiki said:


> I get my dildos sent to my house no problems at all....


Good thanks for letting us know


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 15, 2018)

and resurrecting a 6 year old thread from the dead.


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes I always order product straight to my door, just don’t ever sign anything if the postman askes for a signature


----------

